# Fursona creation



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, im hoping you all could give me some ideas as far as designing my new dire wolf fursona. 

Open to any idea...


----------



## LeFay (Sep 12, 2019)

Do you have any like existing ideas, or do you have an idea of what you want the character to generally look like?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 12, 2019)

Are you going for natural colors, or other colors you like? What kind of personality does your fursona have? (note: it's okay if it's just your personality!) If you have any reference images that would help a lot too!


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

Well i was thinking of combining a dire wolf, an ancient wolf species now extinct and some sort of element to it. Like lightning, water, fire, etc.... 

Im new to the fandom ,so it is a bit tricky for me to come up with a good idea since there are so many closed/ semi- open species.  

Don't want to copy right


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Are you going for natural colors, or other colors you like? What kind of personality does your fursona have? (note: it's okay if it's just your personality!) If you have any reference images that would help a lot too!


Something with bold colors, a fierce personality and of the female gender.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 12, 2019)

Zilant raijin said:


> Don't want to copy right



You really don't have to worry about this too much. If you're just looking to create a wolf character you won't run afoul of copying any "copyright" ideas.

Alright so, just some general things you should ask yourself as you go about creating your female ancient direwolf.

Is there a particular name you like?
Is your character interested in males, females, both, neither, other?
Is she single or in a relationship?
What traits does she value in others?
What are the top three defining features of her personality (fierce being one of them)?
Is she an introvert or an extrovert?
What is the primary color of her fur? And what is the secondary color?
What color are her eyes?
Does she have any birthmarks or other scars?
What about unique/unusual markings?
Does she have any jewelry or piercings?
What sort of clothes does she like to wear?
What does her voice sound like?
How does she react when afraid? What about when she's angry?
What makes her happy?
What makes her upset?


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> You really don't have to worry about this too much. If you're just looking to create a wolf character you won't run afoul of copying any "copyright" ideas.
> 
> Alright so, just some general things you should ask yourself as you go about creating your female ancient direwolf.
> 
> ...


Thank you wabbajax, i have a better idea now of what my fursona should be and also I've decided to have 2 fursonas because i have 2 sides to my personality. I will let you be one of many to see my fursonas when they come out.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Here's what I recommend.

Think of what you like.
Think of your characteristics
Think of maybe something you can draw from as a sort of reference or inspiration point. Mine was Giovanni from Night on the Galactic Railroad.
You can see a sorta influence from the character on my fursona Riot here with the black markings on Riot's fur being in the same places as Giovanni's for example.





Giovanni




Riot

Just be creative. Don't hold back on what you like and just do. Take risks and experiment.

Just have fun and don't rush.


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Here's what I recommend.
> 
> Think of what you like.
> Think of your characteristics
> ...


Love the art


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Zilant raijin said:


> Love the art



Thanks, my unofficially adopted big sister did this. I commissioned her to do this and since she usually understands my ideas better than most people. She was a person I could trust with this design. I just give her details and she knows exactly what I'm talking about even when others don't.

When I was working on a cancelled project called "Dead Hearts" when I was apart of the MLP fandom she drew this for me as well.






Because she knows what I am talking. She just agrees my grammar and the way I word things need some work,


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Thanks, my unofficially adopted big sister did this. I commissioned her to do this and since she usually understands my ideas better than most people. She was a person I could trust with this design. I just give her details and she knows exactly what I'm talking about even when others don't.
> 
> When I was working on a cancelled project called "Dead Hearts" when I was apart of the MLP fandom she drew this for me as well.
> 
> ...


Love her work, also i was wondering if you could help me by explaining how to put pictures on a post because im having a small issue with uploading a file. P.s. I am fairly new so thats why i am having small issues.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Zilant raijin said:


> Love her work, also i was wondering if you could help me by explaining how to put pictures on a post because im having a small issue with uploading a file. P.s. I am fairly new so thats why i am having small issues.



It's okay. I understand always happy to help owo

Just right click on any given picture and press "copy image" next go the the text box and just paste it there


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 12, 2019)

Zilant raijin said:


> View attachment 70825


This is one of my art pieces


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Zilant raijin said:


> Thanks



No problem happy to please and you have amazing skills at drawing.


----------

